# Forum Home Renovation Water Saving Garden Ideas  Ferro Cement tanks

## poleonpom

Hi there, 
Curious to know if anyone has made their own ferro-cement water tank and hiw difficult a projecy was it? 
I've been reading up on them being the best long term and sanitary options s for water storage and would like to know how feasible they are compared to pvc tanks. 
Thanks  
Sent from my GT-N7105T using Tapatalk 2

----------

